# Scumbag



## BlueRocker

I can't be 100% positive, but how many of these things are around. I bought this guitar from another GC member for $1100 plus shipping. It was in good shape, but there was very little neck relief (enough for it to be playable and set up decent, but relaxing the truss rod did nothing). Turned out the guitar didn't do it for me, and I didn't want the headache of a problem down the road so I kept the brown Gibson case and traded it with a gig bag to a fellow on Kijiji I had dealt with before. I fully disclosed the neck issue.

It shows up in this listing two days later. This seller has had a bunch of overpriced stuff, which is fine. His Les Paul Vintage Mahogany - which he called a Wine Red Studio - disappeared so I figure he traded it for this (this seller is not the guy I traded it to). What really irritates me though is he is completely dishonest. One owner? I'm aware of at least 5, and I was number 3. Unplayed? I played it. Anyway, that's my Kijiji rant for today - don't buy this guitar, and take what people tell you with a grain of salt.


Mint! Condition 2014 Gibson Les Paul Studio Limited Edition USA | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## FatStrat2

Kijiji, CL - same thing. There are scum and there are gems on both sites. You can't do a whole lot about stuff not in your possession except get what you can on the sale. A hardtail Strat I sold years back came up as a first owner too [shrug].

Car sales are even worse though.


----------



## brokentoes

Everything should be taken with a large grain of salt. I love the ads that go best guitar I ever played or owned !! Plays like butter !! So good and awesome I couldnt possibly keep it. Uh huh.


----------



## bzrkrage

Oh, Kijidiot’s galore.
Watching Squier contemporary that was “free” 6 weeks back go from “swap/trade” to sell for $400








Someone else has it.
Now being sold for $1000.

edit: price drop to $750…..


----------



## Frenchy99

Lots of bullshit artist out there...


----------



## BlueRocker

(rant continues) Unrelated, but it doesn't matter what I post for sale on Kijiji, someone wants to trade an Ibanez for it...


----------



## Wardo

the most art is bullshit…lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin

FatStrat2 said:


> Kijiji, CL - same thing. There are scum and there are gems on both sites. You can't do a whole lot about stuff not in your possession except get what you can on the sale. A hardtail Strat I sold years back came up as a first owner too [shrug].
> 
> Car sales are even worse though.



Except car sales by law require a historical report of previous owners to be provided to the purchaser (at least the in prov ones and you can tell by the model year vs first entry whether there's any out of prov history). A dealer may not show it to you but if yuou ask they have to. Private sale you have to hand it over or the new owner can't reg the car in their name.

Anyway, I don't understand why 1 owner would make a guitar more attractive. Sure if a tonne of owners maybe its a dog that got passed around, but musicians tend to be hard up a lot and have to sell good instruments all the time.

I suppose the real red flag there is the lie itself - you know you're dealing with a mofo that only cares about the money.


----------



## BlueRocker

Granny Gremlin said:


> I suppose the real red flag there is the lie itself - you know you're dealing with a mofo that only care about the money.


Yup. Dude has four guitars for sale (plus a used NASCAR leather hat - ew!), all described as "mint". I've bought a few new guitars I couldn't describe as mint after a week's ownership. Anyway don't know why this pisses me off so much. I took a bit of a beating on the guitar trade, but walked away with a clear conscience having disclosed the issue. Should have known I'd see some asshole trying to pawn it off inside a week.


----------



## Verne

I've seen plenty of local people post a counter ad calling the scumbag out by posting full disclosure on the item.. Nothing says you can' t post an ad to tell the truth that the owner is holding back from the buyer. Do you happen to still have access to the S/N? Can always tell the public you can prove it. Pictures of you playing etc. It's some work, but if it really pisses you off and gets you deep down, you can counter the bullshit.


----------



## John123

Very unfortunate, especially when they tell you that they've been looking for that particular model for a long time and give you a sob story in order to get a better deal. Buy the guitar and post it the day after for $500.00 more!! Now, that's a pisser!!


----------



## Verne

I am a firm believer in karma. It will find you one day. Do things right and proper, and karma just passes you by. Pull shit like this ad knowingly, karma is going to bite you.


----------



## JBFairthorne

FYI that ain’t how Karma works. Karma never passes you by. It’s just either good Karma or bad Karma.


----------



## David Graves

There are a few folks on Kijiji around the Maritimes that I avoid like the plague. 
What bothers me the most is how rude some of them can be. It's like the never learned how to carry a conversation. 
And I too have had the great story about how long they've looked for something and I lowered my price for them, only to have it show up two days later in a different city. He never even opened the box when I shipped it to him, flipped it right away.lol


----------



## Squawk

We don't use Kijiji here around these parts, but I've called out a few douche canoes like that on Craigslist, including the dude who bought a Trainwreck clone from me on CL for $750 (I was asking $900) then listed it the next day for $3500, claiming it was some rare amp, bla bla bla... I don't know how Kijiji works, but I just post an ad titled RE: original ad name...


----------



## laristotle

Someone should respond to it and say 'It's hard to make out the serial on your pic. Can you tell me what it is? I think that that may be a stolen guitar that I seen posted on facebook'.
Let him sweat for a bit.


----------



## Squawk

David Graves said:


> He never even opened the box when I shipped it to him, flipped it right away.lol



Yeah, I've had that happen with someone who bought a guitar here and flipped it on CL (I ended up buying it locally, but seller didn't provide an amp to test it). Guitar had some undisclosed minor issues that I had to have repaired. If you are going to be a flipper, at least test out the guitar/amp/pedal whatever it is, before you resell it FFS.


----------



## numb41

laristotle said:


> Someone should respond to it and say 'It's hard to make out the serial on your pic. Can you tell me what it is? I think that that may be a stolen guitar that I seen posted on facebook'.
> Let him sweat for a bit.


Someone? Why not you?


----------



## laristotle

numb41 said:


> Someone? Why not you?


Nah. I'm the 'devil on the shoulder' kinda guy.


----------



## Squawk

laristotle said:


> Nah. I'm the 'devil on the shoulder' kinda guy.


----------



## SWLABR

I have a low end Tele on here and Kijiji. $200. Some guy asks if it’s still available, the usual. Asks me about the “repairs” I listed. More like initial set up, but, OK. 
“what’s your best price”?
-Brand new out the door at L&M is $380, I think $200 is pretty fair. What did you have in mind?
-$100?
-No, sorry. 

I’m sure he’d have it up for $250 within an hour and turn my honest ad into complete BS!


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> -Brand new out the door at L&M is $380, I think $200 is pretty fair. What did you have in mind?
> -$100?


'sorry. not accepting deposits'.


----------



## Steve_F

Kijiji is slowly becoming a wasteland these days. Over the past 1-2 months I've listed an amp and 6 pedals on kijiji and reverb. Sold one on kijiji to a friend and got lowballs on all the rest. It all sold on reverb for more than my kijiji asking price.

I'm becoming more and more convinced that this forum is the only happy middle ground between kijiji shitheads and reverb top tier reverb pricing if you live in Canada.


----------



## numb41

laristotle said:


> 'sorry. not excepting deposits'.


Accepting. 
Back to memes Larry


----------



## laristotle

numb41 said:


> Back to memes Larry


when it's appropriate. and I can find the right one's that fit.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

And yes, it’s the same one. I screen grabbed the serial when it was for sale locally a few months back.


----------



## Always12AM

BlueRocker said:


> Yup. Dude has four guitars for sale (plus a used NASCAR leather hat - ew!), all described as "mint". I've bought a few new guitars I couldn't describe as mint after a week's ownership. Anyway don't know why this pisses me off so much. I took a bit of a beating on the guitar trade, but walked away with a clear conscience having disclosed the issue. Should have known I'd see some asshole trying to pawn it off inside a week.


I’ve never met someone who wears a leather NASCAR hat that wasn’t a rapist.

I mean, I’ve only met 2 of them.
But for both of them to end up being rapists is prettt sketcharoo..


----------



## crann

Always12AM said:


> I’ve never met someone who wears a leather NASCAR hat that wasn’t a rapist.


An analyst and a therapist. The world’s first analrapist.


----------



## Permanent Waves

Steve_F said:


> Kijiji is slowly becoming a wasteland these days. Over the past 1-2 months I've listed an amp and 6 pedals on kijiji and reverb. Sold one on kijiji to a friend and got lowballs on all the rest. It all sold on reverb for more than my kijiji asking price.


I had a good experience as a buyer on Kijiji this week, so maybe Kijiji isn't the complete dumpster fire I though it was. The seller and I gave each other positive reviews, so I got my first review in 12 years (I think the review system hasn't been around that long). My response rate is in the toilet for ignoring lowballers, scammers and compulsive flippers, but they are easy to spot: their responses are always short, illiterate and often pushy or condescending. I sent a serious and professional message, and the deal went great - the seller was also very good to deal with.

I've come to realize these scumbags gave been doing this forever (has similar experiences in the 90's, long before Kijiji), the problem is that Kijiji is enabling them to do this on a grander scale. People didn't do this as much when the only way to sell was an ad in a print newspaper that cost an arm and a leg. After a while, it's easy to weed out the losers and vet who you want to deal with.


----------



## crann

Hiding knowledge of defects/issues with a guitar is a scumbag move. 

But I have no issue with "honest" resellers/flippers. The way I see it, any deal that is agreed upon should have no bearing on the value of that item in the future. The person who exchanges cash for an item is assuming the risk that the item itself may depreciate for whatever reason. There's also "work" that goes into negotiating, picking up the item, relisting, negotiating etc. They also provide a valuable network of folks who will lowball you, but not as much as L&M.

This could be a wildly unpopular opinion....


----------



## colchar

brokentoes said:


> Everything should be taken with a large grain of salt. I love the ads that go best guitar I ever played or owned !! Plays like butter !! So good and awesome I couldnt possibly keep it. Uh huh.


And what the fuck does butter play like anyway?


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> 'sorry. not accepting deposits'.



Fixed that for ya'.


----------



## brokentoes

colchar said:


> And what the fuck does butter play like anyway?


When i ask what kind of butter it plays like out of the 16 or so different types i rarely get a response so i'm pretty sure these people don't even know shit about butter. I've never had anyone refuse a guitar on the premise it wasn't buttery enough.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## numb41

No no guys, it plays like buttah…. You have to say it right.


----------



## crann

The etymology is a stretch but here's what I'm thinking:

Plays like butter -> Buttery smooth -> Smooth as butter -> Psalm 55:21 in the Bible: "His talk is smooth as butter..."


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## Verne

Now that he has told you which L&M, can you not check with the store? If you are not asking any names, can they verify it was purchased at their store and when based on serial number? Would be fun to tell him that you checked his story and it's a lie.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Why check a story to see if it’s a lie when you already know it’s a lie?


----------



## numb41

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 368380


He bought it “knew” 🤦‍♂️


----------



## 2manyGuitars

numb41 said:


> He bought it “knew” 🤦‍♂️


And 4 years ago on a 7 year old guitar.


----------



## Roryfan

Butt at least ewe no he’s a lying peace of $hit and dew knot half two by it.


----------



## King Loudness

This guy is a piece of work. He changes his Kijiji name every few weeks (Blair, Wilfred, Crystal, etc) and will list and re-list things daily with the most obscene prices one can think of, and descriptions that do NOT accurately represent the condition (talk about incorrect use of the word MINT). Some recent and not as recent examples I can recall:

B52 AT112 combo amp -- listed as made in USA in 1980 (they were made in China, and sold new through Musicians Friend in the mid to late 2000s. Listing price $650... they were no more than $400 USD new 15 years ago.

Fender CD60 dreadnought w/case -- listed as mint, asking $425. These retail NEW, with case for $270 at L&M.

Talent by Gibson el-cheapo LP Jnr -- listed as mint and from 1999 (these were made in the mid to late 2000s) for $225... a guitar that shows as having sold used on Reverb for no more than $150.

1977 Gibson L6S Custom -- listed as a '78, described as mint and all original except for a "missing pickup cover" -- it was modified with a DiMarzio and was beat to hell. Listed at $2750, a price that made me spit my drink out laughing. 

1980 Gibson Sonex -- beat to hell, again described as mint. Asking price, a paltry $2000.

One can't help but laugh.

W.


----------



## BlueRocker

King Loudness said:


> Talent by Gibson el-cheapo LP Jnr -- listed as mint and from 1999 (these were made in the mid to late 2000s) for $225... a guitar that shows as having sold used on Reverb for no more than $150.
> 
> 1977 Gibson L6S Custom -- listed as a '78, described as mint and all original except for a "missing pickup cover" -- it was modified with a DiMarzio and was beat to hell. Listed at $2750, a price that made me spit my drink out laughing.
> 
> 1980 Gibson Sonex -- beat to hell, again described as mint. Asking price, a paltry $2000.


Yes I remember these. I wonder why anyone would do this? Does this dude think he is the only one with the internet that can look up the value of a guitar? He can't be selling any of this crap, certainly not at anything close to those prices. And yes, everything he has is "mint".


----------



## vbbish

BlueRocker said:


> (rant continues) Unrelated, but it doesn't matter what I post for sale on Kijiji, someone wants to trade an Ibanez for it...
> 
> View attachment 368216


I just about spit my coffee out on this one. Can’t believe it didn’t get more attention. Literally every single time.


----------



## DeeTee

I never really understood advertising something as unplayed. One, I don't believe you and two, if it was true, why didn't you play it? Was it shit?


----------



## BlueRocker

DeeTee said:


> I never really understood advertising something as unplayed. One, I don't believe you and two, if it was true, why didn't you play it? Was it shit?


I feel the same - if it wasn't good enough for you to play it, why would I want it?


----------



## Milkman

BlueRocker said:


> Yes I remember these. I wonder why anyone would do this? Does this dude think he is the only one with the internet that can look up the value of a guitar? He can't be selling any of this crap, certainly not at anything close to those prices. And yes, everything he has is "mint".


I think he may actually have success with the odd item, maybe enough to make it worth it to him to be viewed in this way.

I'm not saying it's right, but it's like those bozos trying to rip off old folks with tax scams or aging lotharios trying to get laid. If they hit on 100 girls and only one or two respond favorably....as long as you can handle the rejection, for some thats acceptable.


----------



## DeeTee

BlueRocker said:


> I feel the same - if it wasn't good enough for you to play it, why would I want it?


The other one is "it owes me x" or "I paid this much." I get the reasoning, but if you overpaid, that doesn't mean I should have to. I've seen this quite a lot with Epiphones that have "Custom Shop" on there somewhere.


----------



## Pedro-x

@BlueRocker i have also questioned the posts of the same seller. He had a 2006 blue USA strat up a couple months back that i used to own. As he called it a "rare anniversary model". He said it was in mint unplayed condition and one owner since new with original case. He included the serial number pic so i knew it was mine. I played that guitar a ton, swapped out the original case for a different style and sold it to someone that wasn't him. So at least 3 owners before him. He never responded to my polite email saying the info was inaccurate and didn't change the ad. He is fishing for suckers
That said i rarely have an issue with kijiji deals.


----------



## gtrguy

Pedro-x said:


> @BlueRocker i have also questioned the posts of the same seller. He had a 2006 blue USA strat up a couple months back that i used to own. As he called it a "rare anniversary model". He said it was in mint unplayed condition and one owner since new with original case. He included the serial number pic so i knew it was mine. I played that guitar a ton, swapped out the original case for a different style and sold it to someone that wasn't him. So at least 3 owners before him. He never responded to my polite email saying the info was inaccurate and didn't change the ad. He is fishing for suckers
> That said i rarely have an issue with kijiji deals.


I remember that ad- it had the same anniversary badge as every other USA strat of that year. I laughed at the "rare anniversary" claim.


----------



## tomee2

You just have to ignore it. You can't do much about it except sell a guitar for what you're happy with.


----------



## Rollin Hand

DeeTee said:


> I never really understood advertising something as unplayed. One, I don't believe you and two, if it was true, why didn't you play it? Was it shit?


And then there is the "unplayed.....a great guitar" statements. If you didn't play it, how would you know? They should just say it's clean and in great shape -- at least then I am not immediately suspicious.


----------



## 1SweetRide

FatStrat2 said:


> Kijiji, CL - same thing. There are scum and there are gems on both sites. *Car sales are even worse though.*


Are they? You can now get ownership and accident history quite easily.


----------

